# Favorite Recording of Glazunov's 5th Symphony?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your favorite recording of Glazunov's fifth symphony?

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Neemi Jarvi with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra (Orfeo). Superb rendition with a thrilling coda that ends the symphony. The recorded sound is more than acceptable.

Closer ups:

Yevgeny Svetlanov with the USSR Symphony (Melodiya)
Vladimir Fedoseyev with the USSR Radio and Television Large Symphony Orchestra (Melodiya)


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

A number of years ago I first encountered the music of Glazunov when I bought the Serebrier/RSNO single disc that included the 5th and The Seasons......I then bought the cycle. Since then I have got hold of a number of alternative recordings but remain attached to Serebrier. I also have access to the Jarvi recording and must agree with Orfeo.


----------

